# 2000 A6 k04'ed stage 3.....rocketship



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)

Whats up all...so I finally recieved my stage 3 chip from APR for the K04 software...unreal to say the least. However after drivin it for a few hours i walked out of walmart and right as i began to start the car the computer flashed a message saying service in 1000 miles. Less than a month ago I did the 100k service. Now comes the odd part...right before i pulled into my driveway the odometer clicked to exactly 99220 and the check engine light flicked on. Any way this could be service related?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Not sure about your problem but curious about your K04 setup. Can you tell me where you got your turbos and what other mods you have?


----------



## PPGOAL (Apr 22, 2009)

What he said. I'd like to learn more about how you went stage 2/3, mods, and costs. Thanks.


----------

